# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  First Cycle Log: Test Cyp 500 mg/wk

## USVet81

First I will post some minimal background. I'm a 34 year old male who has been athletic since junior high school (say 20+ years now). I first started dabbling with weight training for football as a 13 year old, but didn't do it seriously until I was about 20. Body type has changed over the years. At 17 I was 5'10" 130lbs @ 7% body fat. After joining the military I lifted fairly regularly for about a decade and was 220 lbs by 26 @ 14% body fat. Time went on and at some points I lifted, at others I ran distance for long stretches, and by last November (34 years old) I was 186lbs as about 14% body fat. Photo below is 3 months ago.

 

I like competitive athletics (tough mudders, crossfit grids, etc) and had great endurance but my strength has lacked for some time. I reduced my cardio 3 months ago and began lifting more. At the beginning of my cycle on February 3rd, 2016 I was 202 lbs. At the time of this post (February 14th) I have pinned 4 times with 1.25ml test cyp dosed at 200 mg/ml (pinning on Wednesdays and Saturdays because everything got here on Tuesday and I didn't feel like waiting). This morning on an empty stomach I am 216 lbs. I've lost all of the definition in my stomach but it's still tight. I feel like I "look" fat at the moment but I cant pinch anything... Thus water retention is high. Two days ago I set a bench PR at 320 lbs and yesterday I back squatted 300 (working on getting the legs back for weights vs distance running). My lifts are going up very fast... Adding 10-20 lbs every three days it seems (literally) and feeling good. Arms, legs, and chest have swelled tight and are holding it for days. It's only taken 11 days to go from no comments from people to having most people I ran across make comments yesterday. A few asked if I was on anything... That surprised me. So, with this long a$$ story out of the way I will post stats:

Inventory on hand:

Six 5ml Vials of Test Cyprionate dosed at 200 mg/ml. 
Four 5000iu bottles of HCG 
90 Tablets of Anastrozole
Thirty 51mg tablets of Clomid
Six 27mg/9ml bottles of Semorelin Forte Plus 
Lifelong prescription for Finasteride (5 mg tablets quartered to 1.25mg).
Rogain foam twice a day (for the same reason I take finasteride)
A few hundred insulin syringes. A few hundred 1" 25g syringes. A hundred or so 18g drawing needles. All the alcohol swabs your heart can handle.

Other supplements:

Drink 3.5 grams of Creatine Monohydrate and 1.5 grams of Creatine HCI at breakfast
Take a B Complex Vitamin each morning providing 100% to 6000% of B1 - B12
Take 2.2g of Amino Acids each morning.
Take Glucosamine Sulfate each morning.

Diet:

I will keep this area short. I sat down and worked out the macros from brown rice, sweet potatoes, pork chops, eggs... etc. I cooked enough of all to last more than a week and froze it all in single serving sized Tupperware containers. I don't follow a set schedule of this at this time and that at that time that I repeat every day other than the fact that I eat a cup of egg whites for breakfast each morning. Otherwise I simply watch macros. I've been hitting about 325 g of carbs, 280 g of protein, and 100 g of fat each day. I also use meal replacements such a protein powder and bars in between solid food meals and during/after workouts. I probably get 120-150 grams of protein a day this way.

Labs:

10 days prior to starting I ran bloodwork twice in the same day (8 a.m. and 4 p.m.)
Serum Test was 710 ng/dl at 8 a.m. and 352 ng/dl at 4 p.m.
IGF1 was stable at 211 both times.

I will run labs again in 2 weeks and post cycle. 

Protocol: (Beginning February 3rd)

Testosterone Cyprionate (12 weeks): Wednesday and Saturday 1.25 ml at 200mg/ml for 500mg a week. (Funky thing here. I have measured perfectly for each pin but at my 4th pin I had 1.8 ml left in the 5 ml bottle. I used that all for my 4th pin on the 13th. So I got a 110 mg surplus at my 4th pin. I guess the bottle was just a little too full).

Anastrozole (.5 mg) every third day. 

HCG: Reconstituted the 5000 iu vial with 2 ml of bacteriostatic water. Dosing with 10 units from an insulin syringe M-W-F (250iu per pin) 1" left of right of my belly button. Will stop one day before the last injection of test.

Clomiphene (51mg tabs) for PCT. Will start 2 weeks after last test shot with 1 tablet per day for 7 days and then 2 tablets per day starting at day 8 through week 3. 

Semorelin Forte Plus: HGRH with HGRP2 and HGRP6. Now, this stuff is making me hungry as can be. Night cravings are insane due to the HGRP6. Still, this is a long term daily pin that I intend to keep going for as long as I can afford it or until I die of old age... I have decided against letting my body decrease release of HGH as I age. 

Finasteride (1.25mg): Every morning like clock work. On days I pin I get a little twitchy (figuratively) and might take 2.5 mg just because I know I am getting a surge of testosterone that will start being converted to DHT.

Any weird experiences so far:

Well, I was going to wait until the beginning of week 2 in a couple days to start HCG but my nuts feel funky. They're getting sore so I assume they're shutting down. For that reason I pinned HCG at 250mg for the first time today (Sunday) off schedule. I will pin again tomorrow at 250 mg and then stick with the M-W-F plan. I think this will be fine. 

I aspirate without fail and have a fear of injecting into a vein... I rotate cyp shots from right to left a$$ cheeks so each side gets hit once a week. Yesterday I pulled the syringe and blood quickly poured from my upper glute to my leg. I wasn't ready for that. Up until then it had barely been a drop. I felt I may have injected directly into a vein so I went and laid on the floor for a few minutes waiting to see if I would have a reaction but nothing happened. I guess I just went through one.

Goals:

I want to maintain a superior level of endurance while adding strength. Honestly I neglected strength for years and focused on endurance but I have to be able to lift heavy weight as well if I want to compete seriously in the things I enjoy doing. In November (and this is sad...) when I started hitting weights again for strength my max bench had dropped to the 230 range and I only squatted 175 5-6 times before I got shaky. I simply hadn't done it in years and was running 6+ miles 5-6 days a week. I thought my legs were staying strong. Nope...

At the start of my cycle 11 days ago I maxed at 275 lbs bench and 230 lbs back squat. 

Two days ago I maxed at 320 bench and a 300 back squat. Like I said above it seems like I am just throwing 10lbs to 20lbs on each time I hit the gym. Its nice but it's probably due to me getting old ability back since I haven't been on very long.

Routine:

I'm working each body part twice a week now, but my recovery seems to be happening faster and faster. Right now I spend 90-120 minutes a day in the gym. I work:

chest, arms, abs one day
quads, glutes, hams, calves the next
Shoulders, back, abs, traps the 3rd.
Rest the 4th.
Repeat with chest. 

I need to add as much strength as possible before cutting fat. Ideally, at my height, I should be 190lbs-210lbs around 13% bf with lifts in the following ranges:

Back Squat: 475
Dead Lift: 525
Clean and Jerk: 350
Snatch: 300
Bench:400
Pull ups: 60

Now, will I get here on this cycle. No way... But I will make progress.

Below photo was yesterday:

Attachment 161915

Goals:

Ambitious... I've raised my goals based on strength gains so far. Right now I want to:

Bench 400
Back Squat 400
Dead Lift 430
Overhead press 225+
Snatch: 225
Clean and Jerk: 230

And I want to maintain an ability to run a 6:30 mile and 20:30 3 mile.

IF I manage this I will be ecstatic... High goals...

----------


## USVet81

Just finished my 10th workout on cycle. 

Military press 1rm: 175
Dumbbell shoulder press with:75lb dumbbells
Lat pull down: 185 x 8

Went to failure on shoulders and back then ran a slow mile at 6.5 mph.

----------


## kelkel

Subscribed. And don't worry about a little bit of blood. Veins get nicked all the time.

----------


## USVet81

> Subscribed. And don't worry about a little bit of blood. Veins get nicked all the time.


Thanks Kelkel. I greatly appreciate your insight.

----------


## USVet81

Posting for tracking of progress over the next 10 weeks.

Today is an Anastrozole (.5 mg) and HCG (250 iu) day.

Weight is 218.5lbs. I'm +16.5lbs in 11 days.

I still seem to be "inflating". Measured my arms flexed 2 days ago and got 17.25" on both. Measured today and get 17.75" on both. My pants are getting tight in the legs... Were loose before but are starting to look like skinny jeans.

Chest has stayed the same. 45" around. 

My waist has marshmellowed. When I started 2 weeks ago I was at 34.5". Today I am at 39.5". Adding 5" to my waist is an unexpected thing but I am eating a ton more than I had been and I know I am retaining water. 

Measuring around my shoulders I get 52".

Each quad is 26". 

I'm noticing a bit more vascularity in my forearms today.

(Adding to this post)

Just got back from GNC...

Adding a mass gainer (700 cal, 115g carbs, 50g protein, 4.5g fat) and multi vitamin to my intake. Adding the multi because I don't want to miss daily vitamin needs due to too many meal replacements. Still getting actual meat, rice, egg whites, and sweet potatoes every day. I know I will have to cut after I'm done with this but I don't want to miss strength gains because I am not getting enough carbs or protein. 

Now... Yesterday I said I was tracking macros and did not have a strict meal plan. That will change tomorrow morning. What I did tonight was recalculate my BMR (2090) and TDEE (3590). The BMR is a rough calculation as my waist has ballooned a bit. I know that's not all fat this fast so I didn't use that measurement. I guessed how much is water and went with that. I set my daily calorie intake at 4100 based on the above. I've also decided today to focus on a 40/40/20 split. This means 410 g protein, 410 g carb, 91 g fat. 

Meal plan is below:

8 a.m. 
1 cup egg whites (133 cal, 26g P, 0g C, 0g F)
1/2 cup-Dry- oatmeal (150 cal, 5g P, 27g C, 3g F) - yeah, I will cook it first. 

10 a.m.
11.6 oz sweet potatoes (250 cal, 5g P, 58g C, 0g F)
Protein Shake (320 cal, 60g P, 10g C, 4g F)

12 p.m.
Mass Gainer (700 cal, 50g P, 115g C, 5g F)
1 can tuna (120 cal, 26g P, 0g C, 1g F)

2 p.m.
8 oz pork chops (427 cal, 47g P, 0g C, 24g F)
Protein Shake (320 cal, 60g P, 10g C, 4g F)

4 p.m.
Protein Shake (320 cal, 60g P, 10g C, 4g F)
3/4 cup cooked brown rice (160 cal, 4g P, 35g C, 0g F)

6 p.m.
1/2 cup mixed nuts (438 cal, 23g P, 30g C, 39g F)
mass gainer (700 cal, 50g P, 115g C, 5g F)

By my calculations this brings me to 4105 cal (416g protein, 410g carbs, 89g fat) vs a goal of 4100 cal (410g protein, 410g carbs, 91g fat). This is close enough for me.

Go big or go home I guess...

----------


## USVet81

Today is my no lift day so I decided about 90 minutes ago to go for a slow 1 hr run (6 miles at 10 min/mile). Normal heart rate for me would be about 155 bpm. At 34 min my heart rate was 178 bpm. I slowed down dramatically and couldn't get my heart rate below about 165. At 51 min I decided to lay on the ground for a few minutes. My heart rate stayed elevated but went down to 152. I finished the last 9 minutes going really slow.

Doing some reading now on heart rate during cycle... I figured with increased blood supply heart rate would decrease. Not so much.

Adding photo post run. Weighed after and had lost 6lbs of water (3/4 gallon). At 212.5lbs here. Will be drinking lots tonight to replace.

12 days in...

----------


## NACH3

Im sub'd! 

Keep grinding brother!

----------


## austinite

Sweet! Looking forward to your progress buddy! And thanks for your service!

----------


## USVet81

Thanks NACH3 and Austinite. I appreciate the support.

----------


## marcus300

I will be keeping a close eye on your log, keep strong and keep motivated and any issues lets us know and we can help you.

Great detailed log  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Great detailed log. I will be following as well

----------


## almostgone

Nicely detailed log and will be following this as well. In regards to heart rate, my heart rate tends to run higher when I bump my TRT up to a blast level (~ 200mg/week).

----------


## USVet81

Day 13
Weight 216.5 (+4lbs since my run last night).

Day started not so well, because my day started at 2 am. That's exactly when my 7 week old son decided he was ready to be awake for the day by reminding me of the war screams of his people...

Spent 8 hours on the road after that for work before getting to the gym. You don't realize how inconvenient eating every 2 hours is until you have to get off the highway every two hours to get water from a gas station bathroom sink so you can mix supplements. I'm sure I looked like I was taking up residence in that bathroom stall when my fork was hitting the tuna fish can. What can I say? I needed to wash my utensil after finishing and that seemed like the most efficient place to do it.

My other lesson is that mass gainer is extraordinarily thick. Taste wasn't bad but if you told me that sand was a primary ingredient I wouldn't question it. Oddly I have had a somewhat upset stomach most of the day after drinking it.

Mostly I held to my meal plan. I found that my meals sort of drug out over each 2 hour period and into the next one. I simply couldn't find the space to pour that much into my body that fast. Not yet anyway...

During my 4 hour drive back home I motivated myself by watching Arnold's Blueprint for Mass Gains. Nice 17 min video on youtube. In the back of my mind I was also trying to figure out how the hell Tom Hardy developed such big traps... See, my wife has a crush on him and wanted to watch one of his movies last night (warrior). Good movie. I was getting annoying though because I kept commenting on his trap development. This is important because it made me read up on proper shrug methods. Turns out, like most guys, I have been doing them wrong. So, added a trap workout in with chest and shoulders tonight.

After watching Arnold's video I found myself questioning my effort in the gym. Am I reallllly working as hard as I can? I think so... Tonight no question. I spent 3 hours in the gym tonight doing chest, arms, 3 sets of traps, and abs.

Started with warm up at 135 flat bench then jumped to:
315 x 1
295 x 2
275 x 4
255 x 7
235 x 9
225 x 10
205 x 10
185 x 12
135 x 15

Then did barbell curls at:

115 x 6
125 x 6
135 x 6

Moved to dumbbell flys, then triceps extensions, incline bench, concentration curls, triceps pull downs, cable curls, sets of weighted dips with 45lb plate,
Forearm curls at 40, 55, 65, 75, triceps extensions with 130lbs 2 handed and 50 lbs single handed....

Anyway... Went on and on and on for 3 hours. Once I was too fried to lift free weights I went to machines until 20lbs of resistance was kicking my arse.

I have nothing left... I'm empty. No doubts tonight.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Enjoying reading your log, keep it up!
Subbed

----------


## Mr.BB

Good log.

Your running objectives are not achivable. The more weight you put on the slower you will be, nothing you can do about it.
Muscles and endurance sports dont mix well.

Keeping good cardio is great but you should reduce your running distances and speed, keep your hr around 155 imo.

----------


## USVet81

> Good log.
> 
> Your running objectives are not achivable. The more weight you put on the slower you will be, nothing you can do about it.
> Muscles and endurance sports dont mix well.
> 
> Keeping good cardio is great but you should reduce your running distances and speed, keep your hr around 155 imo.


Hey BB,

Thank you greatly for your comment. I appreciate it, and I honestly agree with you. At 14 days in on a 12 week cycle I'm up 14.5 lbs. Now, at 220 I used to run a 5:59 mile about 8 years ago, and was hitting that fine at 200 recently but I have no clue what my total gain will be here. I'm imagining I will put on another 20-30 lbs, based on progress so far, by the end of the cycle. Any chance I'm going to clock 6:30 at 240lbs? Probably not.

After my run the other night I came to the same conclusion as you. Longggg runs are out for a while. My RHR has gone from 48 bpm to 73 bpm and I don't like running with a heart rate near 180 for any longer than I have to. I think it's sort of counter productive after reading a bit more. The body is making more blood so the heart is pumping more... Running that far dehydrates you which thickens the blood and makes the heart have to work harder.

I'm going to do 30 min on an elliptical 2 days a week and 1 mile for speed two days a week. For me a mile is pretty short. Speed will be the focus rather than long distance endurance. Otherwise I will just walk until PCT starts.

Thanks again man.

----------


## USVet81

Also thanks to TaxMan, BioActive, Almost Gone, and Marcus for your comments. Appreciate them and the support.

----------


## USVet81

Just posting this because I think it's pretty cool... I've seen lots of folks ask (and I wondered as well) how long it will take to reach max testosterone levels after starting a cycle on a twice a week injection.

I came across this chart which shows a 400mg per week hypothetical cycle on Cypionate . Here, injecting every 4th day, steady state isn't reached for 40 days. This makes sense as most vets on the forum advise that at 5-6 weeks you really start seeing gains. Now this shows visually why...

Of course this cuts off at 2 months and is below the starter level of 500mg per week, but the basic pattern would remain the same. Just a 25% higher concentration and a little tighter to the left as you'd get 2 pins every 7 days vs every 8 days.

----------


## Bio-Active

Yes I really notice things start to kick at that 4-5 week mark

----------


## USVet81

Day 14.
Body weight: 217.5

Pinned 1.25mg test in right glute at 7 am
Pinned 250 iu HCG left of my belly button about 45 seconds later.

Traveling again today and remembered my employer pays for meals so I've stopped for a couple of steaks and potatoes... Realized I wouldn't get home before the gym closed so I found a big box gym 2 hours from my house just off the highway for leg day... Kept it simple but have killed myself.

Back squat
135 x 6
300 X 2
280 x 4
260 x 6
240 x 8
225 x 10
205 x 12

Linear leg Press
465 x 6
555 x 5
645 x 4
735 x 3
825 x 2
555 x 10
465 x 12
375 x 20

Followed with walking barbell lunges @ 135lbs and 95lbs 3x10

Hamstring leg curls @ 110lbs 3X10

Sitting calf raises @ 155 3x10

100 body weight air squats no rest.

For me this is a good amount on lower body... Again my weak point... But I bet I couldn't squat 95 lbs right now. Time to clean up and get home... Only 2 more hours on the road.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Day 14. Body weight: 217.5 Pinned 1.25mg test in right glute at 7 am Pinned 250 iu HCG left of my belly button about 45 seconds later. Traveling again today and remembered my employer pays for meals so I've stopped for a couple of steaks and potatoes... Realized I wouldn't get home before the gym closed so I found a big box gym 2 hours from my house just off the highway for leg day... Kept it simple but have killed myself. Back squat 135 x 6 300 X 2 280 x 4 260 x 6 240 x 8 225 x 10 205 x 12 Linear leg Press 465 x 6 555 x 5 645 x 4 735 x 3 825 x 2 555 x 10 465 x 12 375 x 20 Followed with walking barbell lunges @ 135lbs and 95lbs 3x10 Hamstring leg curls @ 110lbs 3X10 Sitting calf raises @ 155 3x10 100 body weight air squats no rest. For me this is a good amount on lower body... Again my weak point... But I bet I couldn't squat 95 lbs right now. Time to clean up and get home... Only 2 more hours on the road.


that's pretty cool you found a gym on the way  :Smilie:

----------


## TheTaxMan

You travelled 2 hours to use the gym? Now thats dedication!

----------


## Bio-Active

> You travelled 2 hours to use the gym? Now thats dedication!


No I think it was on his way home but stil about 2 hours out from home

----------


## USVet81

> You travelled 2 hours to use the gym? Now thats dedication!


Well, I got home 2 hours later because of it. lol. I was about 4 hours away from home at 6 pm. Both of the places I use near my house close at 9 so I had to either miss a day or figure something out. I decided to stop at the store and buy what I needed and find a place on the way. It's going to get a little more challenging next week when I fly to the Dominican Republic for 2 days. I doubt I'm going to find a suitable place to workout there... Need to come up with a solution... Maybe go 6-7 days straight and take 2 rest days or light cardio days instead?? I dunno yet but I will figure it out. Just want to make the most of it while I am on this cycle...

----------


## Bio-Active

> Well, I got home 2 hours later because of it. lol. I was about 4 hours away from home at 6 pm. Both of the places I use near my house close at 9 so I had to either miss a day or figure something out. I decided to stop at the store and buy what I needed and find a place on the way. It's going to get a little more challenging next week when I fly to the Dominican Republic for 2 days. I doubt I'm going to find a suitable place to workout there... Need to come up with a solution... Maybe go 6-7 days straight and take 2 rest days or light cardio days instead?? I dunno yet but I will figure it out. Just want to make the most of it while I am on this cycle...


There is nothing wrong with taking those couple rest days. Remember train hard and rest harder. We grow when we are resting  :Wink:

----------


## TheTaxMan

I would blast it and take a couple of rest days, will do you good a nice rest

Or

Take some of these in your luggage just to keep your muscles working.

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...A20QMwgcKAAwAA

----------


## USVet81

Day15
Body Weight: 218

15 days and 16 pounds... And theoretically nothing's even kicked in yet.

Today was an anastrozole day (.5 mg every 3rd day) and shoulders/back day.

Usually I start with shoulders but I switched it up and started with back. Might not seem like a big deal but I am trying to keep my body from developing an expectation of how training will go. The next few months I will try to shock muscle groups every time I exercise by never doing the exact same routine in the exact same order.

Started with bent over barbell rows 3x10 to 
standing dumbbell press 4x8 to
Seated row pyramid... Low to high weight then back down
Lateral, front, rear raises 3x8
More seated rows...

then over to the machines for lat pull downs and seated shoulder press 3x10

I feel tired today and weaker in the gym than normal. Kind of glad tomorrow is a rest day... 

Weight wise I look a lot bigger everywhere right now. From the front it looks good... From the side I look chubby. In the mornings I can still see abs but by evening those are gone (water). 

Will get back to it on Saturday and hopefully be re energized...

----------


## USVet81

Deleting a double post... Anyone know how to delete an entire post when this happens?? Somehow my phone posted my previous post (#27) twice. I can't find a delete button.

----------


## USVet81

Day 16
Body Weight: 219.4 (+17.4)

Rest Day

----------


## Bio-Active

> Day 16
> Body Weight: 219.4 (+17.4)
> 
> Rest Day


Rest Hard brother  :Smilie:

----------


## Strongblood

Great post USVet! I will keep track of your progress for sure. Thanks for the great information. Good luck bro!

----------


## USVet81

Day 17
Body Weight 223 -new lifetime high- (yeah... No idea wtf that came from... I think my scale was sitting on a crack in the tile or something yesterday... Anyway... Checked two scales today. Both at 223 before eating breakfast). 
10% increase in body weight in 2.5 weeks.

Slept 12 hours last night... Felt really good this morning. After weighing this morning I decided to switch AI to .5mg anastrozole eod until I get labs. Just seems like a lot so fast (+21lbs). Outside of weight gain observations I have no obvious signs of gyno.

Pinned 1.25 ml test this morning (left glute). Went super... Never feel anything at all after I get done.
Also took .5mg anastrozole as noted above... As I switch to eod from every 3rd day.

Today was chest/arms

I wound up super setting most of the workout so the below workout wasn't exactly in order. I just recorded it on paper this way... It was warm this morning so I worked out in my home gym in my barn. Thus no spotter and no maxes for safety reasons.

Flat bench:
135x10
225x1
275x1
295x1
275x2
245x8
240x9
235x10

Incline bench
135x1
185x1
205x6
175x12
145x20 (looking for a pump here)

Seated dumbbell concentration curl
55x6 (with a kettle bell because I have a gap in dumbbell sizes)
50x10
65x3 no rest 50x8

Dumbbell fly
45x10x3 (realllly focused on slow full extensions and flexing at the top. Not going for weight today)

GHD sit ups 3X20

Leg lifts 3x20

Standing barbell curl (Olympic bar) with elbows glued to sides
95x6, 75x10, 75x12

Forearm dumbbell curls
50x10x2
65x10x2

Triceps extensions single dumbbell single hand
45x10
50x10
65x0 then assist with off hand to 8 reps
50x10

Started closing out the workout here

Preacher curl no rest. Dropped weight and went back at it.
75x10
135x6
105x6
75x5
45x5
30x5

Standing dumbbell curl
30x10

Triceps extension
30x40x1 each arm no rest

Forearm curl
30x30x1 each arm

Preacher curl
30x20

Done

----------


## Bio-Active

Nice work brother

----------


## USVet81

> Nice work brother


Thanks... I've got today through Monday before I leave the country for 4 days. I'm going to go to 2 a days through Monday and really try to tire myself out. Then take Tuesday as a rest day in Santo Domingo and use whatever the hotel has Wednesday and Thursday. Looked online and seems like just basic machines so will probably do full body workouts until I get back. Will be SOL on squats so doing lower body out of order on Monday.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Thanks... I've got today through Monday before I leave the country for 4 days. I'm going to go to 2 a days through Monday and really try to tire myself out. Then take Tuesday as a rest day in Santo Domingo and use whatever the hotel has Wednesday and Thursday. Looked online and seems like just basic machines so will probably do full body workouts until I get back. Will be SOL on squats so doing lower body out of order on Monday.


Nothing wrong with using some machines man. Enjoy the rest cause your body will love it. When you get back you will feel rested and strong!

----------


## NACH3

Great work USVet! Your on top of things - keep crushing it brother and very nicely detailed! 

Am I reading that right - one arm DB tri extensions w/a 65lb DB? That's something  :Smilie:

----------


## USVet81

> Great work USVet! Your on top of things - keep crushing it brother and very nicely detailed! 
> 
> Am I reading that right - one arm DB tri extensions w/a 65lb DB? That's something


Yessir. I need to really work on that though over the next two months. Would love to see 75 or 80 maybe.

----------


## USVet81

Day18
Body weight 220 (drop explained below)

So, woke up this morning at 5:30 am and did 1 hr 36 minutes of continuous cardio at low speed. Kept my heart rate between 120-130 the entire time. Calculated calorie burn was 1,166 calories (1/3 pound... Which was the goal I set. Thus the weird workout length.)This was on an empty stomach so fuel was body fat.

In theory the testosterone I am taking should be at a point where it inhibits catabolism, and the weight training I am doing should also counter the need for my body to use muscle for fuel... Especially since my body fat percentage is up a whopping 6% in the last 2 weeks. I have no shortage of fat reserve for slow slogging cardio. I also read some research that's been done on cardio on an empty stomach at the University of Maine which shows that this type of drawn out calorie burn is not intense enough to elicit an afterburn effect. That's great in my mind... I don't want this to touch the food I'm eating. I only want it to burn fat. I negated it anyway really... Added 1,000 calories to my intake today.

Workout today is rearranged because I am leaving the country on Tuesday and the place I am going has no leg equipment. Doing legs tomorrow means that I only have a 4 day gap vs 5 before I do legs again. With the switcharoo I did back and shoulders today. Workout was super-setted but included all of the below:

Dumbbell Shoulder Press:
30X6
45x6
65x1
75x1
85x1 (pr )
75x7 (failure)
65x10
65x12 (failure)

GHD Sit-ups: 4 sets of 25
Leg lifts: 4 sets of 25

Overhand pull up: 3 sets of 10

Trap shrug with dumbbells (slow) with 2 second hold at top of trap contraction: 
30x10
45x10
65x10
85x10
65x10
45x10

Bent over row with Olympic bar:
95x6
125x6
145x6
165x6
185x6
215x1 (pr)

Lateral Raise:
30x6
45x6x2
50x6

Rear Delt Raise
30x10
45x10
45x10

Lateral Raise close out:

30x30x1

Then the baby woke up and I had to take him back inside to his mom. That wrapped the workout for me. Felt good today though.

----------


## Bio-Active

So did you do fasted cardio this morning and then going back in the afternoon to workout

----------


## USVet81

> So did you do fasted cardio this morning and then going back in the afternoon to workout


Exactly. 12 hours apart.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Exactly. 12 hours apart.


that's good man nothing wrong with fasted cardio and it really helps burn fat

----------


## USVet81

Day 19 (Morning Workout)
Body Weight 220.5

Fasted cardio for 1hr 42 min. Burned 1166 calories (1/3 pound). HR 119-135 for duration.

First meal will be 80g protein 10g carbs, 4g fat to keep the body from using carbs to refill fat cells right away.

Took aminos before cardio today. Was reading that this is one more thing that helps preserve muscle during cardio activity.

Next workout will be this afternoon (lower body).

----------


## USVet81

Day19 (PM Workout)

Establish new 1RM for back squat and dead lift (1 hr)

Back Squat: 325lbs (slowly but surely...)
Dead Lift: 390lbs (tried for 400 but no bueno)

Standing Calf Raise with dumbbells: 85X10X3

----------


## USVet81

Day20
Body Weight 220.0
Pinned 250mg of test today because I am heading to the airport and won't be around tomorrow. 
Also took .5mg of anastrozole following the eod plan.
Off Day for workout

Took some measurements this morning.

Shoulders: 53" (+1")
Chest: 46" (+1")
Bicep: 18" (+3/4")
Quad: 26" (+\- 0)
Waist is still bloated but not as bad after some cardio and upping AI: 38" (+3.5")

----------


## Bio-Active

> Day20
> Body Weight 220.0
> Off Day
> 
> Took some measurements this morning.
> 
> Shoulders: 53" (+1")
> Chest: 46" (+1")
> Bicep: 18" (+3/4")
> ...


I am really liking the dedication here. How much water are you drinking Ed?

----------


## USVet81

> I am really liking the dedication here. How much water are you drinking Ed?


If I add what's in the shakes it's probably close to 2 gallons a day. Sometimes a little higher, sometimes a little lower.

----------


## 45lb

Great log so far! I just read the whole thing. Subbed to follow. Keep up the good work!

----------


## USVet81

Day21 (Posting for yesterday)
Weight: unknown.
Pinned HCG today.

Did an upper body workout with dumbbells up to 50lb (all I have available), body weight push-ups, and seated row that I came up with by Jerry rigging a cable on the 50 year old contraption thats in the gym at the hotel I'm at. Didn't keep track of sets but worked out for an hour.

At least 3 sets of 8-10 of each:

Shoulder press, lateral raise, standing bicep curl, seated concentration curl, triceps extension, forearm curl, reverse forearm curl, seated row, tricep pull down, diamond push ups (sets of 30), standard push ups (sets of 30), raised leg push ups using weight bench, shrugs, leg lifts,. Light weights but looked good today. Shoulders are popping.

----------


## chefjmo

Just wanted to let you know this thread is great. You've definitely helped me thus far and look forward to the rest of your cycle. Thank you.

----------


## USVet81

Day22
Weight 225lbs (+23)
Took .5mg anastrozole today.


So, found a "Planet Fitness" here in Santo Domingo. Was really happy to be able to lift something. I did another full upper body day because the place was way overloaded and I had limited ability to stay on one thing for long.

Flat bench:
260X8
280x8
300x6
200x10

Triceps extensions single hand with dumbbells:
50x10
60x10
65x10

Forearm curls:
60x10
65x10
70x10

Standing dumbbell curls:
50x10
55x10
55x10

Seated preacher curls:
105 x 10
125 x 10
145 x 10

Machine resistance crunches 
3 sets of 20

Triceps push downs on the seated tricep machine.
155 x 10 x 3 (as high as the stack went)

Lat pull downs 
195 x 10 x 3

Seated row 
150 x 10 x 3

Lateral raises
35 x 10
40x 10
45 x 10

Standing dumbbell shoulder press
65x10
70 x 10
75 x 10

This is probably pretty close to everything. Fly back home tomorrow.

----------


## USVet81

> Just wanted to let you know this thread is great. You've definitely helped me thus far and look forward to the rest of your cycle. Thank you.


Awesome man. Glad you find it helpful!

----------


## USVet81

Day23 (Food Poisoning Day)
Dehydrated Weight: 217

Woke up at 4 am and have been sick every ten minutes since. Not sure which meat place I ate at yesterday undercooked their food but as far as food poisoning goes it's pretty mild so far. Was going to be a leg day but I have no energy, and would probably strongly regret going into a deep weighted squat at the moment, so will be resting up and will try again tomorrow if this passes.

As I've crossed week 3 and things should start really kicking in now I am going to modify my workouts for strength gains...

Will push max weight possible for 3-4 sets of 5-6 reps moving forward for most exercises. Deadlifts will be done for 1-2 sets only on leg day. Adding front squats on all leg workouts in addition to back squats.

For exercises such as shoulder press I will heavily focus on bar work as opposed to dumbbells so I can maximize weight.

Also dropping cardio in exchange for more explosive exercises such as 50 yard and 100 yard sprints and box jumps. Work outs up to this point have had higher reps and more sets because I really wanted to shock my body into a good weight training routine. I'm happy with my current maxes to start this... With 50-100lbs to goal for everything and about 2.5 months to get there.

320 bench
175 shoulder press
390 dead lift
325 back squat 

Going to start doing cleans and push presses.

----------


## ghettoboyd

looks like im late to the party lol...nice log brother, just read it from the top....good luck...

----------


## USVet81

Day 24
Body weight 218.5 (had been down to 216 as I clear the food poisoning)
Pinned 1.75 mg Test C
Took .5mg anastrozole

Slept a lot last night... About 11 hours. Couldn't hold down solid food so have been living on Gatorade for the last day. Woke up feeling about 60%.

Looks like all of my 5ml test bottles are overfilled 10% to 5.5ml. I cleared the second bottle this morning and pinned 1.75ml (350mg) test for the second time. Moving forward I am going to save it... Thinking about going to a 13 wk cycle since I have enough for that. Would do 400mg the last week as that would be what's left over. I've got more than enough HCG and AI to cover that.

Not sure yet if I will try to lift today. Trying to get some carbs and protein in right now since I got nothing yesterday. 

Good news is that dehydrated my waist is 35.5" so not a lot of fat gain in the 16.5lbs that's still here this morning. Seems that about 12.5 lbs is lean through the first 3.5 weeks. I'm really curious to see if my test is stronger than it says. Looking forward to running labs soon.

----------


## USVet81

Day 24 Round 2

Felt a lot better as the day went on so I went ahead and built my progression chart. This is a little different than some of the numbers I posted in my first post because I progressed a little better in some areas to this point than expected. As noted in my previous post I have about 10 weeks left with the cycle. What I have done is started at the end of the 10 weeks with where I intend to be and worked back in even intervals to the present. I've ensured that I am starting in a weight range that I can manage. I am working each complex movement every 3-4 days.

Now, I'm not trying to set a speed record with these workouts. They are meant to be heavy and I will rest as long as is necessary to complete each set fully to prescribed weight. Also, I will not use weight straps to hold the bar. If I drop the bar for deadlifts due to grip failure I will not count the rep. Lastly, I'm not working on physique here. I'm sure my bf is going to go up. I will worry about that later. Right now I am focused on strength and maintaining as much as possible once the cycle concludes.

Day 1 Bench (arms once complete)
Day 2 Squats, Deads (cleans and snatch once complete)
Day 3 shoulder press (traps and lats once complete)
Day 4 Bench (arms once complete)
Day 5 Squats, Deads, (Cleans and Snatch once complete)
Day 6 Shoulder Press (Traps and lats once complete)
Day 7 rest

Repeat

I will increase each bench, squat, and deadlift by 5 pounds for 6 reps every workout. I will also attempt to set a new max every 2nd workout in line with the progressions below. Each number single rep (x1) below reflects 2nd workout milestones each week. You'll notice some weird totals. I've invested in 5, 2.5, 1, and .5 lb plates to go with the bumpers I already own. I've got 500lbs of bumpers, an Olympic bar capable of holding 600lbs, and have rubber matted my entire gym area (aka barn) with .5" thick rubber horse stall mats. 

Bench
Wk 1 
Warm Up 135 x 6
300x1
255 x 6 x 5

Week 2
Warm up 135x6
312x1
265x6x5

Week 3
Warm up 135x6
324x1
275x6x5

Week 4
Warm up 145x6
335x1
285x6x5

Week 5
Warm up 145x6
(347x1)
295x6x5

Week 6
Warm up 155x6
(360 x 1)
305x6x5

Week 7
Warm up 155x6
(370x1)
315x6x5

Week 8
Warm up 160x6
(382x1)
325x6x5

Week9
Warm up (160x6)
(395x1)
335x6x5

Week 10
Warm up 165x6
(405x1)
345x6x5

Shoulder Press
Wk 1 
Warm Up 95 x 6
172 x 1
146 x 6 x 5

Week 2
Warm up 95 x 6
(180x1)
152x6x5

Week 3
Warm up 105x6
186x1
158x6x5

Week 4
Warm up 105x6
193x1
164x6x5

Week 5
Warm up 110x6
200x1
170x6x5

Week 6
Warm up 110x6
207x1
176x6x5

Week 7
Warm up 115x6
214x1
182x6x5

Week 8
Warm up 115x6
221x1
188x6x5

Week9
Warm up 120x6
228x1
194x6x5

Week 10
Warm up 125x6
235x1
200x6x5

Back Squat

Wk 1 
Warm Up 135 x 6
320x1
270x6x5

Week 2
Warm up 135x6
330x1
280x6x5

Week 3
Warm up 135x6
340x1
290x6x5

Week 4
Warm up 145x6
353x1
300x6x5

Week 5
Warm up 145x6
365x1
310x6x5

Week 6
Warm up 155x6
376x1
320x6x5

Week 7
Warm up 155x6
(388x1)
330x6x5

Week 8
Warm up 160x6
400x1
340x6x5

Week9
Warm up (160x6)
412x1
350x6x5

Week 10
Warm up 165x6
(425x1)
360x6x5

Dead lift 

Wk 1 
Warm Up 155 x 6
394x1
335x6x2

Week 2
Warm up 155x6
405x1
345x6x2

Week 3
Warm up 165x6
418x1
355x6x2

Week 4
Warm up 165x6
430x1
365x6x2

Week 5
Warm up 175x6
440x1
375x6x2

Week 6
Warm up 175x 6
453x1
385x6x5

Week 7
Warm up 175x6
465x1
395x 6x2

Week 8
Warm up 175x 6
475x1
405x6x2

Week9
Warm up 185x6
488x1
415x6x2

Week 10
Warm up 185x6
500x1
425x6x2

Big 3 at cycle start 24 days ago: 795lbs
Big 3 today: 1030lbs
Ending Big 3 goal in 10 weeks: 1430lbs

Now... Despite being sick and feeling like a sack of a$$ I did lift tonight. Today was leg day by default. I met my metrics for week 1 as defined in the chart.

Workout tonight...

Squat
Warm up 135x6
320x1
270x6x5

Deadlift 
Warm up 155x6
395x1
335x6x2

Snatch (refreshing here mostly)
PVC PIPE (Form)x6
65lbs (form)x6
115lbs (form)x6
135lbs (for form) x6
Will increase weights for snatch incrementally as weeks progress.

Maybe the most important things here are diet and the fact that I think I can do this. I'm going to be watching macros very carefully and I genuinely think 10lbs a week is doable on cycle. I have no proof for this but I believe I can do it...

----------


## Kyle1337

You're going crazy with this. I expect a 12# gain after my 12 weeks and you're already over 20# in less than 3 weeks lol. Good job, keep it up.

----------


## USVet81

Yeah man. I always read the first cycle usually has the biggest gains but I have been adding way faster than I expected. Back to 223 today now that I am holding liquids in again. Just going to keep going with it and see where it winds up.

----------


## USVet81

Day 25
Body weight 223

Seated barbell Shoulder press day. Achieved the metrics that I outlined in my progression chart for wk 1.

146x6x5

Followed with:

Bent over row: 
95x6
135x6
185x6

Push press:
95x6
135x6
165x6
185x1
205x1
215x1

Overhand pull ups:
3x10

Lateral Raise:
30x10
45x10
50x10

GHD Sit ups:
20x3

Leg lifts:
20x3

Rear Delt Raises:
45x10x3

Russian Kettlebell swings:
45x10x3

Dumbbell Shrugs with 2 second hold at top:
45x10
65x10
75x10

----------


## USVet81

Day 26
Weight 223
HCG 250iu
Anastrozole .5mg

Got my soft water weight look back today.

So I will say that's the hardest part about this process... Losing definition in places you've always had definition and worked to keep definition. Just instinctively right now I am fighting my natural instinct to go burn 1000-2000 calories a day to get abs back. 71 more days...
Attachment 162172:

Today I wrapped the week 1 workout goals I outlined previously. Today was chest day.

Flat Bench (Primary Exercise) 
135X10
300X1
255X6X5 (Failed on the 5th set at 4. Racked the bar came back and did one more. Racked the bar came back and finished the last one).

Seated Concentration Curls:
30X10
50X6
65X6
50X6
50X8

Standing dumbbell Triceps extension:
30X10
50X6
65X6
50X10
50X10
50X12

Seated Forearm Curl:
30X10
50X10
65X10
65X10
65X12

Seated Preacher Curl:
135X6
125X8
115X10
125X8
135X6

Ab Mat Crunches:
20X1

Leg Lifts
30X1 (would have done more abs but went to stand up after this first set and my whole abdominal area clenched painfully... Been a while since that happened. I had other stuff to do so I stuck with arms and chest).

Dumbbell Flys
30X10
45X10
65X8
50X8

----------


## USVet81

Day 27
Body Weight 222 (not moving much this week so far)

Leg day:

Back Squat
Bar (45) X 10 (Warm Up)
135 X 8 (Warm up)
260 X 6
275 X 6
275 X 6
275 X 6
275 X 6
325 X 1

(+5 pounds from last workout on all reps)

Dead lift
345 X 6 X 2
405 X 1

(+10 lbs on all reps from last workout)

----------


## USVet81

Day 28
Body Weight 224
Pinned 250mg test cyp

Rest/sleep day

After some friendly advice in the PCT forum I'm going to dial back AI until I do mid cycle blood work and dial back HCG as well. Going to go back to .25mg Anastrozole ed vs .5mg eod and 250iu HCG every third day verses M,W,F. Had previously upped AI due to water retention but it may hinder gains if I am suppressing estrogen too much. Will switch up and monitor.

Also going to take some advice given and get some Nolvadex to add to my Clomid for PCT.

----------


## Mr.BB

Anastrazole needs to taken EOD, remember it doesnt kill the aromataze enzyme like exemestane, and with a half life of less than 60 hours, taking e3d you will have a estrogen rebound by the 3rd day. Probably you will gain a lot of water weight and bloat on this 3rd day.
Ppl say AI hinder gains when they are used to the water weight, and dont like losing it when they take AI.

Agreed that the correct way to titrate AI is with bloodwork, just make sure you know when in relation to AI, you are drawing the blood.

----------


## NACH3

Looking good brother... Keep up the great work!

----------


## USVet81

Day 29
Body weight 225
AI - .25 mg anastrozole
HCG - 250iu
Chest: 46.5" (+.5" since last measurement)
Arms: 17 7/8" (- 1/8" since last measurement)
Waist: (+\- 0 since last)

Chest/arms/back day:

Flat Bench:
135x8 (warm up)
260x6x5
310x1

Dumbbell Flys:
50x6
60x6
65x6
60x6
(Machine) 200x6

Lat Pull Down:
180x6
190x6
200x6
210x6
220x6

Seated concentration curls:
50x6
60x6
65x6

Standing alternating dumbbell curls:
50x8
45x8
40x8

Dips w/45 LB plate (weight belt):
10x2
Dips body weight:
10

Forearm curls:
50x10
60x10
65x10
60x10
55x10

Triceps extensions single hand:
50x8
60x8
50x8
45x8

Double hand:
110x20

Lat pull overs:
130x10
170x10
160x10

Weighted sit-ups:
20x1

Weird workout today. Standing room only at the gym. Worked in where I could.

----------


## USVet81

Day 30
Body Weight 223 (post workout)

Shoulder Day:

1 mile run for time:
6:48 (really unpleasant)

20 min Stretching

Barbell Shoulder Press
Barx10
95x1
115x1
125x1
135x1
145x1
180x1 (pr)
155x6
145x6
135x6
140x6
145x6

Lateral Raises
20x8
25x8
30x8
45x8
25x6
20x6

Push Press
135x1
185x1
225x0 (fail- Did not lock out)
210x1
215x0 (fail- Did not lock out)
175x6
165x6x3
170x6

Front Delt Raises
20x8
25x8
30x8

Rear Delt Raises
30x8
45x8x2
20x20

Ab Mat Sit ups
20x5

Leg lifts
20x5

Take aways from today... Should have been stretching more... I've lost flexibility all over the place and hadn't really realized it until today when I started stretching for the run. Just for anyone else doing this for the first time, in my case I haven't been stretching and muscle is growing accordingly (not too flexible). Going to start stretching for a good 20-30 min before lifting and after going forward.

Also observing no weight gain for about a week. I did lose 8lbs due to the food poisoning but it hasn't all come back... So far though I am meeting my strength gains per the chart I posted.

----------


## Easyroller

Nice log so far man goodluck wit hthe rest of your journey

----------


## USVet81

Day 31
Body weight 220
Pinned 250iu HCG (e3d)
.25 mg anastrozole (eod)

I need to do better with my diet... First 3 weeks were on point and weight was going up like crazy. This week I was on the road a lot more and guesstimated macros while focusing on a mix of high protein (fish, chicken, beef) and high carb (lots of rice and potatoes) foods at restaurants. Obviously I screwed that one up because my weight flatlined over the last 7 days. I can do better in this area. This is going to be critical to my lifting goals in the next 2 months as after this week I am getting into weight sets I haven't done before in some cases.

Other observations... Pimples in some really odd spots. I've got several around my elbows (of all places). Had one dead center on my forearm a few days ago... Had one in the very center of my chest a few days before that. It's nothing terribly noticeable or bothersome. I just don't really get pimples anymore and they've been popping up (more so the last week on my arms). Also, had to dump the GNC weight gainer at the beginning of the week.. I don't know what the deal is but every time I drink it I have some insane and prolonged Gastrointestinal issues. 

Two workouts today.

7:30am (fasted cardio) 
500 calories (35 minutes)

Noted that heart rate is much more normal now. I went about 70% and HR stayed around 130. On more intense hills I would get to 145-150. 

7 p.m. Strength
Leg Day

Back Squats
135x6 (w/u)
165x1
195x1
225x1
255x1
330x1 (+10lbs to lw)
280x6x5

Dead Lifts

225x6 (w/u)
405x1 (pr)
345x6

Dumbbell Calf raises 
65x10
75x10
85x10

Glute Ham Developer
8x1
10x1
12x1

AB mat sit ups
20x3

Leg lifts
20x3

Big 3 total this week 1041 
Last week 1030

----------


## chefjmo

What I've been doing as a "gainer" is making my own. Oates, peanut butter, whey protein, milk. You can calculate macros fairly easy by adjusting ingredients. It's what I do. I look forward to seeing your progress each day! My logs not near as pinpoint . Ex. Workout one book, AAS another book. Great thread!

----------


## USVet81

Day 33
Body weight 225
Anastrozole .25mg

Rested yesterday.

Today is chest/arms/back day... 

Flat Bench:

*so much for sticking to the planned progression...
135x8 (warm up)
225x1 (felt light)
265x1 (felt light)
295x1
335x1 (pr)
265x6 (felt really easy... Was supposed to do sets here)
275x6
285x6
300x4
250x8

Had I started higher I'm sure I could have repped 300-315 x6. Going to up my goals here now. Didn't expect to jump 20 lbs this week.

Flys (machine because I have a weird inner tightness in the front if my shoulders... Just being careful):

130x6
150x6
170x6
200x6

Standing dummbell curls:
40x6
55x6
50x6

Forearm curls:
55x8
60x8
65x8
70x8

Bent over barbell row:
135x6
185x6
155x6 (lowered to go slow)
135x6

Dips:
Bodyweightx6
Weight belt 25lbs x 6
W/50lbs x 6
W/75lbs x 6
W/90lbs x 6 x 2

Dumbbell Skull crushers
40x6
50x6
45x6

Triceps cable extensions
150x10
180x10
200x10
215x10
220x10
240x6
270x6

Seated dumbbell concentration curls:
65x6
70x2
65x6

Standing bar curls
100x6
100x10

Low row:
105x6
125x6
155x6
175x6

Upper Back high row machine thingamabob
55x6
75x6
95x6
125x6

Strict Pull-ups
10x3

Cardio:

20 min treadmill @ 3% incline @ 2.5mph

Updated Big 3: 1070
Goal: 1430
360lbs to go

----------


## USVet81

> What I've been doing as a "gainer" is making my own. Oates, peanut butter, whey protein, milk. You can calculate macros fairly easy by adjusting ingredients. It's what I do. I look forward to seeing your progress each day! My logs not near as pinpoint . Ex. Workout one book, AAS another book. Great thread!


Good idea. Thanks for that. I had been thinking about doing this the last few days and went and finally bought a new blender after your post. I'm having trouble getting the calories I need so hopefully I can put something together here that I like a lot. Going to do some research into homemade gainer shake options. Glad you like the thread.

Take care.

----------


## USVet81

Day 34
Body Weight 223

Wife commented this morning on acne on my upper shoulders and top of my chest. It's sort of popped up in the last day but it's noticeable. She poked at my shoulder and also noted that I'm, in her words, "squishy". I was a bit harder a month ago. 

Feel good though. I had been feeling a little tired for the last few weeks but that's gone away over the past couple days...

Workout... Mixing it up a little:

Barbell back Squat
135x8 (warm up)
225x1
265x1
305x1
340x1 (jumped ahead of my progression again... I can't mentally accept benching more than I squat at the moment).
290x6x5

Weighted Barbell Lunges
135x6
155x6
175x6
170x6x2

Dead lift
250x1
415x1
355x6

Alternating Leg Curls
80x6
85x6
90x6
95x6
85x6

Leg Press
750x6
850x6
950x6
1000x6
950x6

Split Leg Box Jump
20x3

Seated Calf Raises
135x6
155x6
175x6
170x6
180x6

Lat Pull Downs
175x6x5

Front Shoulder Raises
30x6
35x6
40x6
35x6

Lateral shoulder Raises
35x6
40x6
45x6
50x6
55x4

One arm dumbbell Bench Rows
65x6
70x6
75x6
80x6
85x6

Sit-ups
20x3

Cardio

Stairclimber 20 steps per minute for 10 min

Rowing for 20 min

Updated Big 3: 1090
Goal:1430

----------


## USVet81

Day 35
Weight 226.5 (new high +24.5)

Spent the day pushing around 2000 lbs cabinets on pallet jacks... Legs felt good soooo going completely against everything I know about resting today... Did legs yesterday but I just knew I could do better...

Today:

Establish true new 1RM for back squat
135x8
225x1
265x1
315x1
355x1
375 (fail)
365 (form)
360x1 (1RM)

290x6
275x6
255x6
225x6

Updated Big 3: 1110

Leg Press
360x10x3

Seated Calf Raise:

90x10
135x10
160x6x2
135x6
45x25

Seated Shoulder Press (Establish True New 1RM w/strict form... No back arching crap)
Barx8 (w/u)
95x1
115x1
135x1
155x1
175x1
195x1 
(mid workout thought... where the f does this sudden strength come from?!? This week is seriously insane. You sit down under weight knowing for a fact that you are exactly that strong and then you blow it to pieces. Absolutely amazed.)
205x1
225x1 (met my 90 day cycle goal at day 35... This is just nuts...)
155x10

Gyms closing... 

Other notes... 
1)Acne is at puberty levels on my upper shoulders and I scrubbed the heck out of them. I'm going to start hitting a tanner to try and dry these buggers up. 
2)I'm a very mellow dude ... But today I have been very easily agitated. Of course nobody realizes this except me...

----------


## USVet81

Day 36
Body Weight 225
Pinned 1.25 mg test right glute
.25 mg anastrozole
250iu HCG 

When I aspirated after pinning test a few minutes ago I immediately saw the tip of the syringe fill with blood. First time I have stopped in a vein. Pulled the syringe back out and cleared the blood into an alcohol swab. The oils heavier than blood so no mixing or anything. Just pushed until I saw a dab of oil on the tip of the needle again. Sterilized the needle with a clean alcohol swab for good measure and pinned again a little higher. No problems at all. 

I've realized today that I have not had DOMs in weeks. I've got to attribute this to the cycle because leg days used to wreck me for the better part of 4 days. Now, Nadda. It's not for lack of effort. I'm blowing through personal records but no DOMs. 

Pinned one day late today. Normally do Wednesdays but was out of town yesterday and didn't want it sitting inside of a car at 130-140 degrees for the day. 

Today I'm doing chest and arms... Figuring out the workout now. No spotter today so I'm just going to keep it simple...

----------


## Mr.BB

The best measure is just to swap the needle, trying to sterilize it might not work and if you pin while alcohol in needle it will hurt a lot, plus the pin would be not as sharp as a new one.

----------


## chefjmo

Really great to hear you blasting through goals!

----------


## USVet81

Day 40
Body weight 226

So, been sick again the last few days. Nothing extreme but very congested and blowing my nose every 30 seconds... A few posts ago (day 33) I noted some tightness in the front of my shoulder as my bench has gone up. I initially noticed this while doing slow dumbbell flys with 60 or 65 pounds. Then I noticed more on flat bench a few days later... Then more and more, and now I always feel it. Today (after my workout) I went to see a friend who is a chiropractor just to get a professional opinion and he noted by rotator cuff external rotators are extremely tight. This is why I cant reach up behind my back much now. Theres an imbalance there that's causing some pain... So, I will have to stay lighter on bench and just work on higher rep ranges while I do some rotator exercises for a few months. At the end of my cycle I will go for a max but for the next 50 days I'm not going to risk tearing my rotator.

Today I did a full upper body workout. Honestly I felt like total crap and felt weak but I lifted fine.

Flat bench (before seeing my chiro friend)
135x10 
225x8
275x6
325x2
350x0
340x1 (personal best)
225x16
225x14
225x12
200x10
180x10
150x10

Fly machine
140x10
150x10
160x10

Seated Preacher curls
120x10
140x10
135x10

Standing two hand triceps extensions
125x10x3

Seated row
125x10
145x10
165x10

Lat pull down
180x10
200x10
220x10

Abdominal crunch
100x20
120x20
140x20

Shrugs
50x10
60x10
70x10

Forearm curls
60x10
75x10 
65x10

Shoulder press
135x10
155x10
175x8

----------


## Robar

Good read. Keep it coming please.

----------


## USVet81

Day 41
Weight 224
Anastrozole .25mg
HCG 250iu

Shoulder Day

20 min shoulder stretching...

Seated Shoulder Press
95x10
135x10
155x8
175x8
225x1
155x8

Lateral dumbbell Raises
30x6
35x6
40x6
25x10
20x10

Front dumbbell raises
25x10
20x10
15x10
12x10

Rear Dumbbell Raises
35x10
45x10
55x10
60x8

Seated dumbbell Shoulder Press
75x8
85x8
90x3
75x6

Push Press each minute on the minute
135x6
145x6
155x6
155x6
175x6

Have to go vote now... Still feel like a sack of a$$ but definitely better than yesterday.

----------


## USVet81

Day 43
Weight 224
Anastrozole .25mg
Pinned 250mg Test C yesterday

Updated Measurements
Arms 18.5"
Chest 46.5"
Abdomen 37"
Shoulders 54"
Quad 26.5"
Neck 18" 

Yesterday did legs:
Warmed up and max squatted 380. Jumped another 20lbs here. Tried for 390 but form broke down and knees came in.

Dead lift yesterday was 435. Another jump here as well.

Today I really kept it really light and just went for volume.

Did chest and back

Flat bench
135x30x6

Preacher Curls
90x15x6

Pull ups using (-60lbs resistance band)
20x5

Updated Big 3: 1155

Just want to cover progress over 4 months and since the start of this cycle 6 weeks ago... Remember I was very heavily focused on METCONs and endurance when I started...

November 15:

Weight 185
Bench 230 
Front Squat 200 (wasn't back squatting much ever)
Dead lift 290
Seated Shoulder Press: 140
Big Three Total: 720

Feb 3 (first pin):

Weight 202
Bench 275
Back squat 230
Dead lift 300
Seated Shoulder Press: 155
Big 3 total: 805

March 16:

Weight 224
Bench 340 (+110lbs)
Back Squat 380 (+180lbs)
Dead Lift 435 (+145lbs)
Seated Shoulder Press 225 (+85lbs)
Big 3 total: 1155 (+435lbs)


That was it today... Hitting the road to go see family so will find a gym in Nashville...

Attachment 162384

----------


## 45lb

Great update & progress!

----------


## TheTaxMan

just caught up on your log mate, dont worry too much on the loss of defination

its your first cycle and your doing great imo! u seem to b piling on the mass

keep it up

----------


## USVet81

Well, I was for a bit but haven't gained weight now for about 2 weeks. I'm still getting stronger though so I'm not too worried. My goals were much more around getting stronger without putting on 50lbs. I'm at the front side of a strength/conditioning plan that's going to take me a good 2-3 years to achieve. Once I wrap this I will take 3 months off then plan on another Test C cycle @ 700mg/wk for 12 wks. Goals there will be increasing strength further around the same basic compound movements I have been working on here but will also heavily focus on snatches and clean and jerks for higher weights. Before I start trying to work towards developing a 275-300lb snatch I want to get a much deeper foundation in place with my legs, back, and shoulders.

----------


## chefjmo

GREAT progress man!

----------


## Kyle1337

> Well, I was for a bit but haven't gained weight now for about 2 weeks. I'm still getting stronger though so I'm not too worried. My goals were much more around getting stronger without putting on 50lbs. I'm at the front side of a strength/conditioning plan that's going to take me a good 2-3 years to achieve. Once I wrap this I will take 3 months off then plan on another Test C cycle @ 700mg/wk for 12 wks. Goals there will be increasing strength further around the same basic compound movements I have been working on here but will also heavily focus on snatches and clean and jerks for higher weights. Before I start trying to work towards developing a 275-300lb snatch I want to get a much deeper foundation in place with my legs, back, and shoulders.


Why increase the dose, more isn't always better. If you're seeing good gains on this cycle, it's good to try again. No need for the 40% increase in usage.

If you really want strength, try some dbol for 4 weeks. That stuff is much cheaper too.

----------


## USVet81

> Why increase the dose, more isn't always better. If you're seeing good gains on this cycle, it's good to try again. No need for the 40% increase in usage.
> 
> If you really want strength, try some dbol for 4 weeks. That stuff is much cheaper too.


Hey man. I will private message you on this one.

----------


## USVet81

Day 47
Weight 232

So, right about halfway through the cycle and have gained 30 lbs. Trust me though... There's a fair amount of fat gain. I've been going back and forth in my mind about how to close the second half out. Honestly this is because of seeing posts of others experiences and reading elsewhere where I see people talking about losing muscle gains during PCT and winding up with a ton of fat left over from bulking but nothing to show for it. That makes me nervous and I am toying with increasing my cardio, daily, from here on out. Earlier in the cycle I did a little cardio here and there just to gauge what I had lost on the endurance side but I have not made it consistent in lieu of focusing on strength gains.

So therein lies the question. Can I continue to make strength gains while also adopting a cardio program that effectively will cut about 12 lbs that I otherwise would not lose over the next 6 weeks? I remember when I was younger I had no problem getting bigger while running several miles a day at the same time... I was just always in the gym back then. As long as motivation holds I'm going to give this a shot... If I don't see strength gains continuing I will back off.

Workout today:

Cardio for 1 hr and 10 min (1000 calories)

Rest and stretch for 30 minutes

Flat Bench:

225x16
225x14
225x12
225x10
135x20

Machine Fly

180x10
190x10
200x10

Single arm Triceps extensions
35x10
40x10
50x10

Preacher Curls
135x10
145x10
155x10

Lateral pull down
180x10
190x10
200x10

----------


## 88MVet

excited to see your final results brother. Starting soon with the exact numbers. Done several PH stacks but side effects are too harsh for less results. Good reads

----------


## Kyle1337

From my understanding, it is not wise to cut after gaining new muscle. It will simply be burnt off. Maybe someone else can chime in on this. However, it's not a very mature muscle and you may risk burning it off to quick. Compromising gainz is never a good thing. Maybe on your next cycle work on trimming fay and dialing in a diet for a small gain but a excellent cut at same time.

----------


## USVet81

Day 52
Body Weight (224) -8
250 mg test
.25 mg anastrozole

So, have modified my diet and cardio per my previous post 5 days ago. Had been originally consuming 4000 calories a day until 5 days ago and have reduced to 2800. Also increased cardio to 1000-1500 calories a day and have continued the same lifting regimen. The net difference is -2200 to -2700 calories a day. So far I have dropped 8 lbs (in 5 days) but some of this of course is water. I've continued to gain strength this week with no impact.

Flat bench: 
Still not going for a true max increase but at 225 have increased from 16 to 18 reps... Damn close to 19.

Back squat previous max posted was 380 about 10 days ago. I did 395 today with great form. Sadly my form didn't hold at 400+ but I will give it another shot in a few days. Had I not gone for 395 I'm sure I would have done 400 fine.

Deadlift (no wraps) has increased from 435 to 455.

Current Big 3 (assuming the same 340 bench I had weeks ago) is 1190. Very much looking forward to breaking 1200 lbs this week.

Again if I see a loss of strength I will increase calories... If I don't I will continue on this path.

----------


## USVet81

Day 61
Body Weight 220 (-4)

Still putting up higher weights. Went for a true 1RM flat bench today and put up 365. Also put up 225 x 20 unbroken.

Broke 400 in back squat. Made 410 a few days ago.

Dead lift is at 465.

Big 3 is at 1240 now.

Starting to wonder if I will make 400 on bench...

----------


## USVet81

Day 62
Body Weight 222 (+2)
Pinned 250mg Test C Right Glute
.25MG Anastrozole
Pinned 250iu HCG left side of belly button

Sitting in my barn getting ready to work out... Feeling a little bummed that I am inside of a month of being done with this. I suppose I'm just expecting the worst and have a vision that strength gains made over the last few months are going to quickly go to shit. We shall see I suppose... Will post my workout in an edit to this post once I'm done.

I never really posted about libido but I have seen some folks ask for it on other threads... Yeah, it went through the roof a month or so ago. Bedroom life had somewhat stagnated at my house but that really took off again. It doesn't take much more than a strong breeze and I feel like I popped a Viagra. I guess it's good to know that I haven't broken anything down there, so far, yet. lol.

On another note I still have no clue if the stuff I received to add to my PCT is good or not... Pulled this from the PCT forum in case anyone sees this post but doesn't visit that forum much:

"Received my order for Nolva today... Got 90 20mg pills of Zutam (tamoxifen citrate) manufactured by zuvius life sciences pvt ltd in India instead. Packaging looks professional, exp date is fine, has a batch #, and mfg date."

Any experience with "Zuvius Life Sciences" would be appreciated.

Workout today:

Lower Body

Back Squat:

PVC Pipe X 10
135 X 10
225 X 10
315 X 8
365 X 6
365 X 6

Dead Lift
135 X 10
225 X 10
365 X 8
405 X 6
405 X 5

Calf Raises (dumbbell)
80 X 15
80 X 15
80 X 15
80 X 15 (It's the heaviest dumbbell I own... eh... )

Front Squat
135 X 8
225 X 6
275 X 6

Updated photo

----------


## USVet81

Day 73
Body Weight 223
Missed yesterday... Pinned 250 mg test and 300 iu HCG today.

Things have somewhat leveled out over the last 10 days or so. 

On 4/5/2016 I was at:
Flat Bench: 365 X 1 and 225 X 20
Back Squat: 410 X 1
Dead Lift: 465 X 1
Front Squat: 315 X 1

Took yesterday off, did a warm up, and came in today at:

Flat bench: 370 and 225X22
Back Squat: 410
Dead Lift: 490
Front Squat: 315
Shoulder Press: 225 X 5
Big 3: 1270lbs

Again, compared to where I was on Feb 3rd when I started:

Bench 275
Back squat 230
Dead lift 300
Seated Shoulder Press: 155
Big 3 total: 805

Went and bought a concept 2 rower on craigslist about 2 weeks ago. Holy crap my hips are tight. Have been doing 5000 meters every other day and it's just taking a bit to get the joint loose. 

Watching the diet more tightly I have noticed that I am keeping muscle and losing fat. In the last 2 1/2 months I have gained 17 lbs of muscle according to tape. A few weeks back when I went above 230 lbs I couldn't see abs whatsoever... Now they're back. In the morning it looks decent before I start drinking a lot of liquids. 

I don't "feel" bigger now, but I get comments from a lot of people. Dude stopped me in walmart last week to ask what he should take for supplements... A guy did the same last night randomly at a restaurant, and a few others in between. Had to go buy a new wardrobe because nothing fit anymore... Last fall when I was in the 185lb range I could wear a medium shirt from most brands. Now I am in X-Large comfortably. Large shirts look like compression garments. 

Maybe it's all in my head but I physically feel better an hour or two after I pin on Test/HCG days. My head feels clearer and I just feel more focused and alert afterwards. 

Lets, see... that's about it. I'm going to really really really hit it the last 2 weeks here. Honestly I have slacked a tad but I'm going to go hard and close this out as good as I can.

----------


## USVet81

Day 78
Body weight 225 

So, curiously, still running far fewer calories (high protein low carb) and not losing weight. Not sure what's up there other than water retention.

Got stuck out of town this week so missed my Wednesday pin. Didn't get home till today so did 300mg test, 300iu HCG , and .25 mg anastrozole.

Got labs back today also from Monday.

Total test was 2545 ng/dl 
Free Test was 790 pg/ml
Bio Available was 1620 ng/dl

Cholesterol was up... Resting heart rate is still up almost 100%. 

Haven't lost any hair, thankfully, through this process as I have stuck to finasteride (which I've taken every day for 3 years this week) and rogain which I started daily a few months ago. That's key for me because I am extremely predisposed to hair loss and I'm fighting that battle. I know from the service that bald I look like an absolute psychopath... So trying to beat it. Lol

This week I've had mixed results...

Flat bench 360 (-10) 225x20
Back squat 420 (+10)
Dead Lift 500 (+10)

Total 1280

Had to take a photo of my dead lift... 500 was a good barrier mentally so I was happy about that.

Chest felt weird the last few days. Going to give it a week and come back to that. Just going to do back and legs the next 7 days.

----------


## USVet81

Day 84
Body Weight 225
275 mg test
250 iu HCG 

Welp... My previous pin was my 24th. Today I used up the remaining overfill in each vial and pinned Test for the last time this cycle (25th and final).

Not much to say I suppose. I feel good today. Happy with my body fat percentage considering weight gain (around 15% at the moment), look good, feel strong... Two nights ago I was standing next to a guy I work with, at work, and there was a mirror across the room on the wall. I've really put on a lot of size that I hadn't noticed. In photos at the beginning of the year I was about the same size as this dude and he just seemed small next to me. I hadn't really realized I had put on that much size this year until just then.

On Tuesday I did a one hour very intense HIIT workout just to see where I stood coming out of this. My RHR has been in the high 80s lately (compared to high 40s prior to starting) and I had to stop to catch my breath after about 35 minutes. I just got very hot... I guess I expect that somewhat. Also have some insane DOMs in my quads from the 600+ squats I did during that hour so I took yesterday off. Still need to workout today and tomorrow to see where I am this week. 

I guess my mind and focus more than anything is PCT right now. I've got everything lined up and am starting the clock today to beginning Clomid and the Nolva knockoff I received several weeks back. Will post this weeks lift numbers on Saturday I suppose.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Great log! You look great! Size is awesome.

----------


## InternalFire

good log, I must read this trough carefully, good stuff man, looking forward to the end of your pct, so far seems you done well and it should be speedy. Are you gonna do bloods after pct is over and body is clear of stuff?

----------


## USVet81

> good log, I must read this trough carefully, good stuff man, looking forward to the end of your pct, so far seems you done well and it should be speedy. Are you gonna do bloods after pct is over and body is clear of stuff?


Hey man. You bet I am... I wouldn't risk having screwed up test levels after this cycle and just guessing that things are fine.

----------


## USVet81

Day 94 
Body Weight 219 (but its 93 degrees and I've been working in the sun all day long)

So, I'm 10 days post last test shot. I'm still taking anastrozole (.25 mg) eod, and still taking 250 iu HCG twice per week. I've gotta say, so far other than water weight drop and looking more cut I don't feel different. Then again I still have about another week and a half until my test levels theoretically bottom. 

I'm still getting 300mg protein each day, and haven't lost any strength thus far. To this point there is zero decrease in libido or the functional capacity of those regions most often associated with libido. I'm not tired... Not grouchy... Not sore... Just losing water. 

Just watching the clock to starting up clomid and tamoxifen .

----------


## USVet81

Day 100
Body Weight 220 (+20 from start)

Currently 16 days post test. Took .25mg anastrozole and 250 iu HCG yesterday. Once again, I feel completely normal. DEFINITELY less water retention. Zero loss of strength... <--- As I started typing that I got curious and walked over to my bench cold. Pumped out 225 X 22 just fine with no warm up (ironically that beats my previous high of 21 I think). My energy is good... My mood is good.... Libido is good.... I'm sleeping well... Quite literally the only thing I notice is I'm more toned than 16 days ago. 

I know the "half life" for cyp is 19 days so I still have a fair amount of injectable floating around inside. I'm curious for feedback on something... I have read a lot of info saying to start PCT at 19 days post test cyp. Others, fewer, say to wait as long as 30 days because of the long half life. Any thoughts or experience here from anyone?

----------


## USVet81

Day 110
Body Weight 218

Currently 26 days post test... I'm 3 days into clomid 51/51/51/51 and the Tomoxifen Citrate (Zutam) 50/20/20/20 labeled "Zuvius life sciences pvt ltd" hasn't killed me or caused any weird sides. Have to be honest I was nervous about popping a couple of pills from India regardless of how professional the packaging was, but again, all is well. Seems legit enough so far. 

On the fitness side my RHR has fallen dramatically. For a while it was 80ish but in the last 3+ weeks it is down to 47 (pretty close to normal). My blood pressure actually seems to be lower than before the cycle. 

I've definitely hit a point where test is lower. I just feel more calm right now. I suppose libido is lower but I haven't had any crazy experiences with the hardware suddenly not working properly. I'm just in the mood quite a bit less than I had been and this is more a conscious observation than anything. 

One area I am curious about is I was anticipating this crazy drop in strength. I was nervous about this actually, but I swear to God I am just as strong as when I came off. Now, I'm not one bit stronger, but I haven't lost anything either. My maxes are exactly where they were 3 weeks ago... maybe 5lbs less on bench. I never hit 400 lbs there, sadly, but I am still maxing in the 360-370 range and putting up NFL combine level rep ranges for 225. Back squat is still maxing in the 430 range. Dead lift is still around 510. This is damn near twice as high as when I started, and I am less than 20lbs heavier now than when I began.

----------


## Blazini

Good stuff, any updates?

----------


## USVet81

> Good stuff, any updates?


Day 124 Body Weight 216 (+16)

Currently 40 days post test and 17 days into PCT. 

The biggest thing I suppose is that I felt groggy for several days last week. I definitely felt more tired than I can recall for some time. 

Weight has been pretty stable and lifts are just about the same. I'll be doing labs once I finish with the last of the clomid and tomoxifen. I suppose then I will find out what's what.

----------


## Pasan_Doteldeo

Awesome Log Man. Great work!!!

----------


## Kyle1337

> Day 124 Body Weight 216 (+16)
> 
> Currently 40 days post test and 17 days into PCT. 
> 
> The biggest thing I suppose is that I felt groggy for several days last week. I definitely felt more tired than I can recall for some time. 
> 
> Weight has been pretty stable and lifts are just about the same. I'll be doing labs once I finish with the last of the clomid and tomoxifen. I suppose then I will find out what's what.


labs don't need to be done until 6 weeks post PCT. I mean, you can get them at anytime... but that's just what austinite recommended. vet, you should check out my status on my thread... Ugh. maybe you'll even get a good laugh haha.

----------


## USVet81

Day 149 Weight 217 (17 pounds stuck)

Currently 65 days since last pin of T and 12 days since the end of PCT. Prior to starting I ran labs and showed 352 ng/dl of test. Labs from a few days ago now show 290 ng/dl. All things being equal I am tired allllll the time right now. I go to sleep tired... I wake up tired... It doesn't matter how much I sleep. My test levels were low for 34 before I started and as I look at older guys in my family I realize this is right about the age where all of them went from being very fit to very fat. It occurs to me that maybe I have a genetic predisposition to natural T drop off in my mid-30s.

So, I'm starting a permanent HRT regimen of 200 mg Test C per week and HCG E3D. 

With that... Just pinned 500 mg Test C and took some anastrozole. Will pin another 500 mg in 3 days to get levels up. Then will go to 200 mg per week until I do another higher dose cycle.

Oddly enough I am still lifting right where I was when I ended my cycle. Almost right on the nose for all lifts on all accounts.

----------


## Proximal

Congrats on your amazing cycle/progress. I'm at week 8 and particularly worried about the let-down post cycle - unfortunately comes near a time where I need the most mental energy. I'm hoping the let-down won't be as profound since I will return to TRT. Assumably you will be on TRT for the rest of your life and you are a young guy at 34. Curious if you feel that the 200 is on the high side?

----------


## USVet81

You know, I asked around quite a bit about this one to guys I know on the pro body building side, and who I trust as they have decades of personal experience here as trainers and whatnot. You're right, this will be a "rest of the life" kind of thing unless society collapses and I am just SOL. I've come to the realization that I'm not going to recover to a 500 ng/dl or 1000 ng/dl level naturally ever. Being at 300 ng/dl right now it's literally all downhill from here and I'm just glad I caught it. 200 will likely keep me in the high 1800s or 1900s and isn't high enough to generally create androgenic effects. That is, I'm not likely to develop gyno if I cruise on that for a while and for some reason stop taking an AI. The HCG isn't even "really" a needed thing. As it was put to me recently, "You don't plan on having more kids... You're in your mid 30s... who cares if you have huge nuts?". I was like, "you know... kind of have a point there." In truth I settled on the 200 mg/wk level because I have 6000 mg arriving every 6 months. That lets me bridge the period without running out or letting it go to waste. Still, the HCG comes with the test and since I'm paying for it I might as well use it for any positive effects it has. I am also keeping a full PCT supply of Clomid and Nolva in the event that my source dries up and I end up high and dry for a bit before I find another that I trust. 

I guess in the end, my answer to your question is this. We each produce about 6 mg on average per day (in an ideal world) or about 42 mg per week. Is 200 mg high? Yeah. It's not a natural amount. Would 100 mg be enough for HRT? Yeah, probably. That would probably put me at 1000 ng/dl. Does it hurt doing 200 ng/dl instead? From the face to face chats I have had with guys in their 70s who have been doing this for 50+ years it shouldn't hurt anything. The consensus seems to be that the high high doses (1000 mg - 2000 mg/wk) for years and years and years is what may lead to the heart issues we hear about from time to time.

Of course, I'm no expert... I'm just relying on the input of others I trust, and not so much on those less reliable.

----------


## Kyle1337

I don't think you gave it enough time to recover. Blood test should be roughly 6 weeks after PCT. You didn't even wait 2 weeks. I would give it more time. I'm about a week ahead of you and I'm starting to feel a bit better.

----------


## USVet81

Deleted

----------


## Kyle1337

Fair enough. I can relate. My natural levels are even lower than yours at 330 or something. And, I'm only 26, Dr. said it's "low-normal). During my PCT and after I have never felt as worthless before due do the low T during recovery. I never wanna feel like that again... But, I don't want to be stuck injecting E3.5D for the rest of my life... Yet. 

It's a tough dilemma. You are older than me so you wouldn't be doing it as long. I can only imagine my T levels in 8 years if they are already this low now. Some people do recover with higher test levels, I feel that's really rare, but yea; there's a chance. Good luck man.

----------


## USVet81

Deleted

----------

